# Wife's Birthday what to do? Yep fire up the smoker(heavy pics)



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

Wife's birthday was over the weekend was trying to decide what to do. Decided it was time to invite the family over and break out the smokers.

Started with 2 chuck roasts both were about 3.5 pounds. Injected with mix of Worcestershire and low sodium beef broth. Coated in Montreal steak seasoning.







Got those rolling in the smoke. Few hours in.






Now certainly that wont be enough food so what is a guy to do? Yep ribs






Removed the membrane and brushed with EVOO and a basic rub, SPOG some paprika and a little brown sugar






Panned the chucks at 165 with some more beef broth and some butter






Ribs are in the smoke. Chucks are panned and in the smoker. Now what to do? Yep chicken. Spatched a chicken and used some poultry rub I got on clearance.






Put the chicken in the SV24 rolling 300 with apple chunks. In the meantime chucks are done. Pulled at 207. Into the cooler with OLD towels(wont make the mistake of using the good ones again)






Ribs are going in foil for a couple hours. Butter brown sugar and some homemade bbq sauce






Yard bird is done 2 hours later. Into the cooler with the chucks.






Pulled ribs for the last hour with some sauce. Both the racks broke they were so tender already.






Ribs are sauced and done. Into the cooler with the others.











In the midst of all this got all the sides done.

Homemade slaw with buttermilk dressing






Smoked mac and cheese(cheddar, gouda, cream cheese, and parmesan)






This was such a big hit had to do it again. 

 xray
  Mexican street corn











Wish I had gotten better pics of the shredded chicken and pulled chucks. Hands were covered in stuff and was trying to get the party started and everyone fed. Everything was a hit.

Here's the goody box I sent home with my mother for my elderly grandmother. Homemade bbq sauces included. Ran out of corn.






Wife had a good birthday and everyone left full. Managed to sneak in a pulled beef sandwich for lunch yesterday






Thanks for looking!

John


----------



## phathead69 (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice , I'm hungry now.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 16, 2019)

All looks good . Nice job . Alot of work put in there .


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow!  That looks like a heck of a feast!  Well done.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice job!  Looks really tasty.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 16, 2019)

LOOKS AMAZING!  I'll take a togo pan also.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow! That was a lot of food... Nicely done! Like!


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, this all looks incredible!  Your wife and family are very lucky.


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 16, 2019)

All of it looks AMAZING!!! Great job!


----------



## cooperman (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice meal! I bet that made your Grandmothers day.


----------



## xray (Jul 16, 2019)

John that feast looks amazing!!! A lot of work but I’m sure it was worth it.

It was my wife’s birthday on Sunday too but I had to work. Just crockpot meatballs, pasta salad and cheesy potatoes here.

Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Nice , I'm hungry now.



Thanks phathead. How far away are you from Knoxville? Ill save you a plate of leftovers haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> All looks good . Nice job . Alot of work put in there .



Thanks Chopsaw. It was a lot of work but I enjoy doing it. Was pretty hot out thank God that cold beer keeps you hydrated!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Wow!  That looks like a heck of a feast!  Well done.



Thanks for the like! Still eating the leftovers!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Nice job!  Looks really tasty.



Thanks Steve! Would def recommend the corn as a side if you ever get a chance


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> LOOKS AMAZING!  I'll take a togo pan also.



Thanks Bill! Ill save you a pan next time and overnight it haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Wow! That was a lot of food... Nicely done! Like!



Thanks for the kind words and like! Was a lot of food but the good thing is whatever is left I get to eat for lunch all week!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> All of it looks AMAZING!!! Great job!



Thanks Creek. Appreciate the kind words. Was actually going to throw in a butt too while I was smoking the chucks but my freezer stock was depleted and the store was out of them when I went


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

cooperman said:


> Nice meal! I bet that made your Grandmothers day.



Thanks Cooper. Yeah I always try to send her goodies home whenever she cant make it. She will probably make 3 meals out of all that


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

xray said:


> John that feast looks amazing!!! A lot of work but I’m sure it was worth it.
> 
> It was my wife’s birthday on Sunday too but I had to work. Just crockpot meatballs, pasta salad and cheesy potatoes here.
> 
> Like!



Thanks xray. Yeah it was a lot of work but well worth it. Had plenty of cold beer to keep me cool in this heat. That corn stole the show though. Didn't even had one piece left.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2019)

Excellent looking meal John - happy wife happy life!!! and your wife must be extremely happy. Nicely done my friend. 

Point for sure.
Chris.

BTW is that a where's Waldo sighting of a Natural Light? 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Here's the goody box I sent home with my mother for my elderly grandmother. Homemade bbq sauces included. Ran out of corn.



Disappointed Man, ya really gotta show your grammy  some more luv'n . Take one for the team and sacrifice your ear of corn.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> BTW is that a where's Waldo sighting of a Natural Light?



Funny you say that I was out of natural light and PBR on Sunday. Had picked up a case of Coors light and was drinking on that most the day.



gmc2003 said:


> Disappointed Man, ya really gotta show your grammy some more luv'n . Take one for the team and sacrifice your ear of corn.



If I had realized I was that short on corn I would have gladly given her my piece and put it in the box! My 6 year old daughter even liked it and she normally doesn't like anything but pizza and chicken nuggets. Haven't gotten her on the BBQ train yet. She thinks it gross I cook butts lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Funny you say that I was out of natural light and PBR on Sunday. Had picked up a case of Coors light and was drinking on that most the day.



When I was in my drinking prime they wouldn't even sell Coors around here. Something about it not being available east of the Mississippi or the Mason/Dixon line. They missed out on allot of heavy beer drinkers. 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> If I had realized I was that short on corn I would have gladly given her my piece and put it in the box! My 6 year old daughter even liked it and she normally doesn't like anything but pizza and chicken nuggets. Haven't gotten her on the BBQ train yet. She thinks it gross I cook butts lol



Ok, Grandma excuse accepted. My daughter wasn't into smoking meat in the beginning. Now she likes a heavier smoke and bark then I do. Geeeze daughters. 

Chris


----------



## xray (Jul 16, 2019)

We got some good heat coming here this weekend, I’ll have to grab a 30 pack of Genny to stay hydrated.

Now that the easy part is out of the way, what to smoke? That chuck roast you have there is imprinted in my brain!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2019)

what a great looking meal,(meals) everything looks delicious, there must of been a lot of happy people at that party, hope the mrs. had a nice birthday.  p.s. good thing you remembered about the towel this time or all your hard work would've been shot to hell!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

Great looking eats John.  I'm sure everyone had to be happy with all of that food.

Dave


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

xray said:


> We got some good heat coming here this weekend, I’ll have to grab a 30 pack of Genny to stay hydrated.
> 
> Now that the easy part is out of the way, what to smoke? That chuck roast you have there is imprinted in my brain!



Don't want to get dehydrated beer is essential! I would do the chuck roast for sure. Both of them shrunk up so after that and all the fat I picked out I probably ended up with 4 pounds of finished pulled beef off of 2 3.5 pounders.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> what a great looking meal,(meals) everything looks delicious, there must of been a lot of happy people at that party, hope the mrs. had a nice birthday.  p.s. good thing you remembered about the towel this time or all your hard work would've been shot to hell!!!



Haha no kidding Jim. I used the good towels one time and I still hear about it to this day from the wife and that was at least a couple years ago. Wont make that mistake again! Thanks for the kind words and like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking eats John.  I'm sure everyone had to be happy with all of that food.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave. Yeah don't think anyone left hungry that's for sure. Next time I do a smoke this big might be for college football kick off! Go vols


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

Playing GA. State at Knoxville to kick off the season.  Go Vols!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

Now, that is an awesome looking feast.
Definitely carousel worthy IMHO.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Now, that is an awesome looking feast.
> Definitely carousel worthy IMHO.



Thanks Secondhandsmoker I appreciate the like and the kind words. Was def some good eats I should be smoking chuck roasts more often!


----------



## drdon (Jul 16, 2019)

Fantastic looking spread! Looks like everything turned out well!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Was actually going to throw in a butt too while I was smoking the chucks but my freezer stock was depleted and the store was out of them when I went


Forget the stores! With this amount of cooking I bet you could get the local butcher to hook you up ALL the time. (Nothing against stores mind you)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

drdon said:


> Fantastic looking spread! Looks like everything turned out well!
> 
> 
> Forget the stores! With this amount of cooking I bet you could get the local butcher to hook you up ALL the time. (Nothing against stores mind you)



Man I wish I could get a local butcher to hook me up! Wish I could get a local brewery to hook me up too!


----------



## drdon (Jul 16, 2019)

That's a shame. I would have bet that Knoxville would be loaded with BOTH Butchers and Breweries. Might be new calling for someone.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow!!  Awesome cook Vol... I would have been in a coma after eating some of everything. It all looks excellent


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 16, 2019)

drdon said:


> That's a shame. I would have bet that Knoxville would be loaded with BOTH Butchers and Breweries. Might be new calling for someone.


Knoxville has some good brewery's.  I hit six of them last time I was there.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> Wow!!  Awesome cook Vol... I would have been in a coma after eating some of everything. It all looks excellent



Thanks Jax. Was a good smoke. Gonna try to smoke some gator when we play y’all this year! Don’t think it will help haha but it’s worth a try!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

drdon said:


> That's a shame. I would have bet that Knoxville would be loaded with BOTH Butchers and Breweries. Might be new calling for someone.



There are some decent breweries around here. Was in Atlanta a few weeks ago and they have us trumped though. Drank a lot of good beer there


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Knoxville has some good brewery's.  I hit six of them last time I was there.



Which ones did you like? Smokey mountain and blackberry farms have some good brews. Forget the one on gay street but have had several of theirs too with good results


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 16, 2019)

Don't remember all of their names.  I liked one called Hexagon that had a pretty good IPA and Pale.  There was a German brewery that was pretty cool.  I remember one called Crafty Bastard, but I can't remember if I liked the beer.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Jax. Was a good smoke. Gonna try to smoke some gator when we play y’all this year! Don’t think it will help haha but it’s worth a try!



I wonder if smoking some elephant could help with the Bama game?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I wonder if smoking some elephant could help with the Bama game?



Lol dave I wish it would man. Maybe we can bag one smoke it up and actually beat saban for once. Not counting on it though. Go vols we will get back there one day!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

We might as well do it up with gator, elephant, and some bulldog.  Go Vols!


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

What a feast! Well done Rocky Top.
-HS


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

HangtownSmoker said:


> What a feast! Well done Rocky Top.
> -HS



Thanks hangtown! Love the rocky top reference didn’t know anyone not from here knew what that meant! It was a hell of a feast though finishing up the leftovers as we speak!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 17, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Don't remember all of their names.  I liked one called Hexagon that had a pretty good IPA and Pale.  There was a German brewery that was pretty cool.  I remember one called Crafty Bastard, but I can't remember if I liked the beer.



Thanks Ill have to look into those. Sweetwater brewery is about 45 minutes down the road if you have never been there.


----------



## drdon (Jul 17, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> We might as well do it up with gator, elephant, and some bulldog.  Go Vols!


OUCH!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 17, 2019)

How about some leftovers? Chuck roast and smoked chicken quesadillas


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Sweeet!

Never thought of doing a chuck roast, always do them as a "Chuck Roast in Tinfoil".

Now I gotta smoke one, thanks for the great idea....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 18, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Sweeet!
> 
> Never thought of doing a chuck roast, always do them as a "Chuck Roast in Tinfoil".
> 
> Now I gotta smoke one, thanks for the great idea....



You def got to do it man! Pulled beef sandwiches are amazing. Key is make sure you take the temp up high enough to where they will fall apart because there is a lot of connective tissue in them. I took these off at 207


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2019)

All Looks Outstanding from here!!
Had to be a Great Day for the Birthday Girl !!
I'd settle for a Pulled Beef Sammy like the one shown!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> All Looks Outstanding from here!!
> Had to be a Great Day for the Birthday Girl !!
> I'd settle for a Pulled Beef Sammy like the one shown!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear. That beef went quick! I managed a sandwich and quesadilla out of the leftovers. If it doesn't rain all weekend and I can find some on sale might have to toss a couple more on for lunches through the week


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 18, 2019)

Managed a salad with smoked chicken(+eggs and feta cheese)on it last night. Washed it down with a good sour beer. I think that's the last of the leftovers!


----------



## drdon (Jul 18, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Washed it down with a good sour beer. I think that's the last of the leftovers!


No,no,no....can't be....there's no such thing as leftover BEER!  There just CAN'T be.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 18, 2019)

drdon said:


> No,no,no....can't be....there's no such thing as leftover BEER!  There just CAN'T be.



Lol no leftover beer for sure! That was a fresh 6 pack. Picked up some more today


----------



## Hawging It (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 19, 2019)

wow that was impressive!  Great job


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 19, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> wow that was impressive!  Great job



Thanks man! Hoping to fire up the smoker again this weekend just not sure what I'm going to smoke yet!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 19, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> wow that was impressive!  Great job



Thanks Banderson. Just ran out of leftovers a couple days ago. Time to stock back up on beer and meat!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 26, 2019)

That looks awesome! Bet she was happy! Hope it was a fun day had by all!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 26, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> That looks awesome! Bet she was happy! Hope it was a fun day had by all!



Reading this thread again has got me hungry. I think it about time to throw some stuff on the smoker this weekend. After all it is football time!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow, what a feed!!!  Your wife is one lucky lady, and I'm betting she had a great day.
Definitely a POINT your way.
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Reading this thread again has got me hungry. I think it about time to throw some stuff on the smoker this weekend. After all it is football time!


Saturday can't come soon enough John.  Go Vols!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 26, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Saturday can't come soon enough John.  Go Vols!



Hey man we might start 3-0 lol. If we beat gators week 4 then I will have some optimism


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hey man we might start 3-0 lol. If we beat gators week 4 then I will have some optimism


I don't see us beating the Gators.  Ya never know though!  If we do, I can guarantee I will be very inebriated that night!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 29, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I don't see us beating the Gators.  Ya never know though!  If we do, I can guarantee I will very inebriated that night!



Your damn right! Planning to head down and tailgate and hit about half the game Saturday then head back to town and meet up with the family for a big shrimp/crab boil.


----------

